# Lap Cole With Open Ventral Hernia Repair



## SLELISON (Mar 26, 2008)

Are These Two Reportable Together?  They Are Combined In Cci But I Don't Understand Why.


----------



## mmelcam (Mar 27, 2008)

The cci edits show that a modifier is allowed. I would use a 59 modifier.


----------



## Bella Cullen (Mar 27, 2008)

*billing Lap chole with ventral hernia.*

The only way I bill these together is if after the Dr. does the Lap Chole, he then removes the trocars and either enlarges the same incision or makes a new incision to repair the hernia. If he repairs the hernia through that same incison as the lap chole I do not bill it separate. Then if ins. denies you can have a fight as to why these should be billed separate. 

Melis, CPC 
CT


----------

